
Iceland has largely kicked teen drinking. What can it teach other countries? - cmurf
https://www.csmonitor.com/layout/set/amphtml/World/Europe/2017/1229/Iceland-has-largely-kicked-teen-drinking.-What-can-it-teach-other-countries
======
cmurf
A couple of takeaways:

\- One of the problems (enabling teenage drinking) is an ambiguous view of the
line between child and adulthood, she says; the resistance to call a kid a
kid, and treat them as such, and really make it easy for them to pick among
fun kid things to do with their time, to keep them interested

\- the opposite of the D.A.R.E. approach, the Icelandic approach makes the
community responsible rather than the individual teen.

